# ipad2usa avec 3g , ok en france?



## philippe20240 (10 Avril 2011)

je pars dans 5 jours a new york et je compte bien ramener un ipad2 , je veux absolument un ipad wifi et 3g , est ce que ma 3g va fonctionner avec ma micro sim sfr france?
J ai deja un ipad1 64 wifi 3g


----------



## Thr_ju (10 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, (ça se fait de dire bonjour)

Tout d'abord, quand on s'inscrit sur un forum, la moindre des choses c'est d'aller se présenter dans la section appropriée.

Ensuite, une simple recherche aurait répondu a ta question. Il y a des dizaines de sujets similaires, et la réponse est oui. Ton iPad acheté aux USA fonctionnera très bien en France. Ce sont les mêmes machines.


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2011)

En effet, ça marchera, mais cela va te coûter très très cher au niveau de ton forfait. Cela peut vite monter à 50 voir 100 euros la journée si tu n'as pas de forfait adapté.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, ça marchera, mais cela va te coûter très très cher au niveau de ton forfait. Cela peut vite monter à 50 voir 100 euros la journée si tu n'as pas de forfait adapté.



J'Avoue que j'ai du mal a voir le rapport avec le forfait... Acheter un iPad 2 aux USA, le rapporter en france n'a rien a voir avec contracter un forfait...

Le forfait faut bien entendu le prendre en france...

Fais juste bien attention de bien prendre un iPad 3G (compatible at&t) et non pas cdma (compatible verizon). Le cdma ne fonctionnera pas sur le réseau français...


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2011)

Je pensais qu'il voulait utiliser sa SIM française aux USA. Désolé, mauvaise interprétation de ma part


----------

